# An unexpected I/O error has occurred during install of win 7



## kickthebucket (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey guys, i have seen alot of posts with a similar issue to my own but none that seem to offer a solution for me and are always different in someway so anyway thought i'd just explain my issue.

when I try to install windows 7 on my pc i get an error message saying:

indows has encountered a problem communicating with a device connected
to your computer. 

This error can be caused by unplugging a removable storage device such as an external USB drive while the device is in use, or by faulty hardware such as a hard drive or CD-ROM drive that is failing.

Make sure any removable storage is properly connected and then restart your computer.

Status: 0xc00000e9

Info: An unexpected i/o error has occurred 


Now i do not have an external drives or devices connected to the computer so they are not the issue.

I have checked all cables and connections to hard drive and cd drive

the disk is fine as i just used it to install windows 7 on my laptop

The hard drive is fine as it runs windows xp without error the error only occurs when trying to install windows 7 as it is unloading files

i also just today installed windows xp so an os can be installed

what else is there??

thanks in advance


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

XP is a CD and 7 is a DVD. Possibly your optical drive is an issue?
Did you activate the 7 install on the laptop?
0xc00000e9 could also be a BIOS or even a Hdd problem.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## kickthebucket (Aug 6, 2012)

how do i determine if it is the optical drive thats the issue? i am fairly new to this so bare with me 

yes i did activte the 7 on the laptop

what do i neeed to do to determine if its a bios or hdd issue?

specs:
intel core 2 duo cpu 
E6750 @2.66GHz
2.67GHz, 2.00 GB of RAM

what should i do? disk worked fine on laptop and still goin


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try another optical drive.
If you activated 7 on the laptop it would be illegal to use it on another PC unless, you have another license.


----------



## kickthebucket (Aug 6, 2012)

i dont have another optical drive could i just try another dvd and see if it reads it.

yes however will remove it from the laptop once the pc is working and go back to xp on the laptop as its old

wat else can it be?


----------



## kickthebucket (Aug 6, 2012)

just tried numerous dvds and cds in the drive and none read so it looks like its the cdrom drive afterall which is weird because the windows xp disk installed without a glitch. could there have been a glitch in that installation causing the issue? do i need to replace it or can i try fix it or troubleshoot it so i know exactly what the issue is?

any help would be great


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Not really, just a faulty drive. Time for a replacement.

The only real difference between XP and Win7 installation discs, are the disc type. XP is a CD, Win7 is a DVD.


----------



## kickthebucket (Aug 6, 2012)

ah bugger i was afraid that would be the case.

i am aware of the difference between xp and 7 but it would not read and disks cd or dvd except the windows xp disk and i wonder why that is?


----------



## kickthebucket (Aug 6, 2012)

ok so i just tried to run win 7 in an external usb cdrom drive i have and it came up with the same error??? i dont get it wat else is there to do could it be something to do with the bios? if so have to i check/fix that?

please help me and i still cant explain why the windows xp disk is the only one to work

also a quick note my windows 7 is labled as windows 7 upgrade does that mean i have to have an os currently cause i have just formatted the drive to start fresh and so dont have one?

cheers


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

kickthebucket said:


> also a quick note my windows 7 is labled as windows 7 upgrade does that mean i have to have an os currently
> 
> cheers


Yes


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You are supposed to have an active Windows installation to upgrade.

However, give this a try: Clean Install Windows 7 With Upgrade Media and Product Key on Formatted or Empty Blank Hard Drive « My Digital Life


----------

